# The New Thing - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Games & NUMBA ONE! And you saw it here first. Yes folks, this is a preview of the “new thing” that I’m working on. Games & is the story of the game store that I would have opened, had I actually opened a game store. It’s full of characters, demons, hot college girls, aliens, and [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

